
Ask HN: What do you want to be the Next Big Thing in front end development? - cirgue
For me: Broader adoption of WASM and the potential for more language diversity within the browser.
======
pestkranker
Web assembly, of course! I really like to play with Blazor
([https://github.com/aspnet/Blazor](https://github.com/aspnet/Blazor)).

------
mgraybosch
Graceful degradation and progressive enhancement. If your web app doesn't work
in Lynx on a 56K modem, it's defective.

